# The Extreme Music Forum's Top Recommended Metal Albums



## Guest (Aug 5, 2013)

So the TC lists inspired me so much I decided to gather votes for some metal lists. Check it out if you're remotely interested in getting into the genre:

http://theelectricdoomsynthesis.blogspot.com/


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Surprisingly good. Are you anus affiliated by chance?

Cool how the list gives equal weight to some of the "cult" bands (Cirith Ungol, etc) while still being pretty accurate in terms of quality.

I would've put Angelwitch in there though.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2013)

No affiliation with anus, though I look at their stuff every now and then. The old dark legions archive best-of-metal stuff helped me with metal just as TC helped me with classical.

Glad you like  and Angel Witch is there


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Don't mind me, I'm blind 

(25 characters)


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Death metal list is pretty good. I was pleasantly surprised to see _Unquestionable Presence_ on there, and no Death albums! For the longest time I thought I was the only one who didn't think they were all that great.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Hmm interesting discovery for me. I had no idea how many bands labeled "Black Metal" bands made their voices sound like Gollum from LOTR.


----------



## lll (Oct 7, 2012)

violadude said:


> Hmm interesting discovery for me. I had no idea how many bands labeled "Black Metal" bands made their voices sound like Gollum from LOTR.


Here's a well-known black metal piece:

Burzum - Jesus' Tod


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

violadude said:


> I had no idea how many bands labeled "Black Metal" bands made their voices sound like Gollum from LOTR.


trademark vocal style, innit?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

lll said:


> Here's a well-known black metal piece:
> 
> Burzum - Jesus' Tod


I've listened to Burzum before. I like it, it's pretty cool. The guy behind Burzum kinda creeps me out though.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

OP, what do you think of Mutiilation's debut album? It's been my favorite go-to black metal album for a few years now, and I've heard everything on the list except Mortuary Drape.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2013)

It's great, but their second album is fantastic. Believe I voted for it, in fact.


----------

